# Can someone offer help with understanding this?



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi...can anyone offer any advice on what this is and why it has happened And if it means you are going insane?

Thanks so much. Please no negative remarks. This is a strange feeling.


----------



## DPCureInMonths (Dec 23, 2012)

No you're not going insane. This will never make you insane. People turn out completely fine when they are on dp/dr and when they recovered. It's all on you whether to speed up your recovery.

By accepting. DP/DR happens from trauma and fear so if you keep on pursuing this it will continue to happen.


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello,

I am having some pretty strong dp/dr symptoms myself and what i remember from past bouts with this is that you need to to distract yourself, go to somewhere you feel safe and talk with a good friend, that always helped me. I really think that relaxing would help you out right now. Acupunture works wonders for short term relief.

Thanks,

Zachary


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for your contribution! I would have no problem accepting it. If I actually knew for a fact that it is what I have. I think that would make all the difference. My symptoms seem to be a bit different than the other people's symptoms so it concerns me. That's all. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

One thing that I have noticed is everyone with dp/dr says that no one understands their symptoms and that their brand of dp/dr is the actual crazy kind. If you have not yet sought the advice of a psychologist and or psychiatrist I would do so. I am sure that you are fine and just need to relax. What are your symptoms?


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have seen both a therapist and a psychiatrist.

Can you inbox me so I can send them to you?

The symptoms are beyond bizarre.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

You have to keep in mind that *there are not that many psychological disorders with "bizarre" symptoms to pick from.*

The differential diagnosis is simple:

1) Rule out brain damage/tumors/etc. with MRI.

2) Rule out some kind of toxin with blood test.

So let's assume your MRI is normal and your blood test is normal.

- Do you have schizophrenia?

Synopsis: *Schizophrenia* is a mental disorder that makes it hard to: Tell
the difference between what is real and not real; Think clearly; Have
normal emotional responses; Act normally in social situations.

The fact that you are aware of having "bizarre" symptoms tells me your reality testing is intact.

- Do you have bipolar disorder?

Synopsis: *Bipolar disorder* is a condition in which people go back and forth
between periods of a very good or irritable mood and depression. The
"mood swings" between mania and depression can be very quick.

Doesn't sound like it to me.

- Do you have depression?

Synopsis: *True clinical depression* is a mood disorder in which feelings of
sadness, loss, anger, or frustration interfere with everyday life for
weeks or longer.

Doesn't explain "bizarre" symptoms.

Now we get to DPD:

Common descriptions of symptoms are: feeling disconnected from one's
physicality; feeling as though one is not completely occupying the body;
not feeling in control of one's speech or physical movements; feeling
detached from one's own thoughts or emotions; a sense of automation,
going through the motions of life but not experiencing it or
participating in it; loss of conviction with one's identity; feeling a
disconnection from one's body; inability to accept one's reflection as
one's own; difficulty relating oneself to reality and the environment;
feeling as though one is in a dream; and out-of-body experiences.[2] Depersonalization is described as suffering from episodes of surreal experiences.

Sounds like it to me.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow. Thank you so much for your help. It is nice to know that there are some nice people out there  now the question is: what is this caused from and what do I do to help myself recover? Or does it never go away?

Thanks again for your help and for being such a genuine, good hearted person!


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

I think since your onset is fairly recent, your short-term goal should be to i) recognize that you have DPD - dispel all doubt about it ii) if some cognitive function is significantly impaired (memory, attention, etc.) regain as much of it as you can; iii) stabilize your mood (in other words, if you are currently very upset that you have these symptoms, recognize that it is possible to function with them, that they often lessen in severity with time, and the more of an attempt you make not to let them bother you, the better off you'll be.)

So, in a nutshell, first you regain some measure of calmness and functionality.

Then the long arduous process of seeking a full recovery begins - that is a much longer post.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

What can I do though to help myself recover in the long run? I'm already seeing a therapist as well as a psychiatrist. Doing nothing for me.

Do the symptoms at least decrease and what is keeping this going? Also....is this something difficult to live with like is it going to kill me or cause damage to my brain and body?

Please reply if you can!

Thank you so much


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

The symptoms will decrease. You can help yourself in the long term by seeing a therapist that specializes in a form of cognitive behavioral therapy called ERP. Please take my advice and schedule yourself a acupunture appointment.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

I definitely will! Do you know that I have this 24/7 though? It's not just a fighting feeling.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

> Do the symptoms at least decrease and what is keeping this going?
> Also....is this something difficult to live with like is it going to
> kill me or cause damage to my brain and body?


The symptoms may decrease somewhat, but more importantly the subjective distress caused by the symptoms tends to decrease.

What keeps it going is the unconscious mind prefers this "protective" state to a conflict-laden, anxiety-evoking state.

No, it's neither going to kill you nor is it going to cause damage to your brain and body (assuming you take care of yourself in all other ways - healthy lifestyle.)

To help yourself recover in the long run you basically do trial and error experimentation. There are different schools of thought as to how to cure it, and you try them all until something works. Some people think you accept it, forget about it and do nothing, and it will go away. That may be difficult for a person with DPD to do though. I'm in the "work on the underlying psychological issues that caused it in the first place" school right now, but I'm open to other possibilities as well.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

What is it doing this for though? Because I don't know what my brain is feeling so threatened by. I guess that's what I'm trying to figure out so that I can address it? It must be threatened by something. This all happened for the first time after a major panic attack.


----------



## Zpgrimm (Mar 7, 2013)

I think Haumea said it best by saying that you need to try a bunch of different things. I have had dp/dr 24/7 for months at a time and my dp/dr started the same way as yours. I also agree with the statement that Haumea made about treating the underlying cause of your condition. What were you thinking about before you had this full blown panic attack?


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

I wasn't really thinking about anything. I was just SUPER stressed out....from having a new baby, to breastfeeding him, to making sure I was watching the clock to pump using the machine and to make sure he was getting enough milk. I just went crazy and I got a major panic attack that day. I woke up the next day with this DP. 

It started to get sooo much better, and then just recently, three weeks ago, it came back. And 10x worse than the first time. I also just moved to a new house that week when getting it back.

So, I guess I really don't know what the underlying condition is? Maybe anxiety? I do have panic disorder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

LS_RT408 said:


> I wasn't really thinking about anything. I was just SUPER stressed out....from having a new baby, to breastfeeding him, to making sure I was watching the clock to pump using the machine and to make sure he was getting enough milk. I just went crazy and I got a major panic attack that day. I woke up the next day with this DP.
> 
> It started to get sooo much better, and then just recently, three weeks ago, it came back. And 10x worse than the first time. I also just moved to a new house that week when getting it back.
> 
> So, I guess I really don't know what the underlying condition is? Maybe anxiety? I do have panic disorder.


Definitely anxiety.  without a doubt.


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

this is how it feels



LS_RT408 said:


> Hi...can anyone offer any advice on what this is and why it has happened And if it means you are going insane?
> 
> Thanks so much. Please no negative remarks. This is a strange feeling.





DPCureInMonths said:


> No you're not going insane. This will never make you insane. People turn out completely fine when they are on dp/dr and when they recovered. It's all on you whether to speed up your recovery.
> 
> By accepting. DP/DR happens from trauma and fear so if you keep on pursuing this it will continue to happen.





Zpgrimm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having some pretty strong dp/dr symptoms myself and what i remember from past bouts with this is that you need to to distract yourself, go to somewhere you feel safe and talk with a good friend, that always helped me. I really think that relaxing would help you out right now. Acupunture works wonders for short term relief.
> 
> ...





Haumea said:


> You have to keep in mind that *there are not that many psychological disorders with "bizarre" symptoms to pick from.*
> 
> The differential diagnosis is simple:
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=PhLjSwNW-PY


----------

